# Deer sausage with jalapenos and cheddar. Recipe and q-view!



## gersus

The beginning of this year I made up another round of deer sausage. I haven’t posted this until now because it took me forever to resize the images since I used my normal camera on some of the pics instead of my iphone.  Sausage making is addictive! This time I took more pics and am including my recipe. I came about this recipe by chance. I got tired of making others' recipes and them not turning out so I thought what the heck, I'll just throw some stuff together that I like and we'll see what happens. The thrown together sausage was good! So I then wondered if I could replicate it... lol. I made up some more and it was the same woohooo! This batch is the third time I've made it and have tweaked it a little and my procedures a bit every time. I'm still a newb but am learning a lot here.



My original recipe was for a 8 lb batch. This go around I made 24lb so I just tripled it. 



8lb total meat (I usually do 50/50 deer/pork.



1 tbsp/pound of TenderQuick



2 tbsp brown sugar



1+ tbsp chipotle powder from Penzey's.



1 1/2 tsp garlic powder



1 tbsp fennel seed



1 tbsp mustard seed



8 oz cheddar



5-6 jalapenos (depending on how hot you want it, 5 is mild)





For this go around I used 16lb deer, 8 lb pork. Changing the ratio didn't seem to change the taste any.



I ground the meat partially frozen. Ok, the deer meat was mostly frozen. The deer meat was a big frozen block and I cut it into long pieces small enough to fit into the grinder throat. Turns out my LEM #8 grinder doesn't like mostly frozen meat. I like the result though. 



I did a rough grind, then a fine grind, then mixed the cure and seasonings in, then added the cheese and peppers. Man was it cold mixing!!!!!



Put it in the fridge till the next day when my wife and I did the stuffing with the grinder. I see a stuffer in my future!!!



We made some brat sized, some snack sticks, some 1 1/2,and two 2'' rolls.



I had to do three batches do to size limitations of my MES 30. What a long day!!



I start off with the MES at 130 for the first couple hours, then bump it up by 10 degrees every hour or so till 165-170. Took about 5 hours for the smaller sticks, 6 for the bigger.



The results were great! The only problem is with some of the snack sticks. Some are a bit dry/overdone I think because of hot spots of the MES since I had it pretty full. 



I am in the middle of building a small smokehouse to have more room to hang sausage etc. J




































































Sorry for the lack of snack stick pics but I was rushing to get them in and out so I could go to bed! When I get my smokehouse done, I will be able to all of them at once! Shewww that will be nice!


----------



## adiochiro3

Looks like a great job!  Sausage is on my "conquer" list this year.


----------



## schmokin

It all looks good. I cut my snack sticks to the lengths of the Mes 30 trays and then rotate the trays and sticks to keep from drying out.


----------



## redheelerdog

Those look really good! I like the spicy jalapenos!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks excellent. I have to try your recipe! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

You did good on all.


----------



## frosty

Well,  for a first SUCCESS, that is beautiful work, and nothing wrong with any of it.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks good and a Cool Recipe!...Kind of Kielbasa meets fresh Italian!...JJ


----------



## sunman76

man that looks good thank you for posting it up!


----------



## sprky




----------



## gersus

Thanks guys! Making sausage is a lot of work but sooo good, and I'm addicted to making it! I really need to get a sausage stuffer though!


----------



## driedstick

very good job looks faaaaabulous


----------



## up4smoke

My mouth is watering...


----------



## boykjo

Awesome sausage Gersus.............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## africanmeat

It looks good must be taste too well done


----------



## gersus

Thanks guys! No complaints yet! I'll probably get to make some for a couple friends. I don't mind, I like doin' it! Will need to get a stuffer though...


----------



## smokin - k

Great work Gersus....! I agree on getting a stuffer. I bought a 7lb Weston stuffer for $100 and have been very satisfied. LEM also makes a great stuffer but are a little more proud of them... Again great work! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like they came out great. I like the recipe too


----------



## vikingboy6956

Looks great!

What kind of cheese did you use??  From the pics I'd have to guess you just bought some in block form.


----------



## dasmoke

Try a batch once with only the coarse grind.  Mix it all and stuff it.  I like the texture of it alot better.  Just an idea.  Looks like a great job.

Dasmoke


----------



## johnnie walker

Gersus, The SS and sticks look great. I'm going to try your recipe because I like jalepeno SS.


----------



## gersus

dasmoke said:


> Try a batch once with only the coarse grind.  Mix it all and stuff it.  I like the texture of it alot better.  Just an idea.  Looks like a great job.
> 
> Dasmoke




I've done both, and at the moment it doesn't seem to matter much because when I use the grinder to stuff with it seems to come out like that anyway. A stuffer is in the near future though!

vikingboy - I used one block of Cabot sharp white cheddar and one block of Hiland cheddar. I cut it into 1/4'' by 1/2'' or so pieces and froze them prior to mixing/stuffing. I froze them hoping they would stay in chunks better when stuffing. I'm sure hi temp cheese is better but I can't get past the high price at this point. 

A side note - I really like Penzey's ground chipotle powder. It smells really good and fresh. I use it in a lot of different things. Tacos, chili, etc. I'm not sure the impact it has on the sausage. The sausage doesn't have a bold chipotle flavor.


----------



## vikingboy6956

What kind/brand of cheese did you use??


----------



## gersus

vikingboy6956 said:


> What kind/brand of cheese did you use??







gersus said:


> I've done both, and at the moment it doesn't seem to matter much because when I use the grinder to stuff with it seems to come out like that anyway. A stuffer is in the near future though!
> 
> vikingboy *- I used one block of Cabot sharp white cheddar and one block of Hiland cheddar. I cut it into 1/4'' by 1/2'' or so pieces and froze them prior to mixing/stuffing. I froze them hoping they would stay in chunks better when stuffing. I'm sure hi temp cheese is better but I can't get past the high price at this point. *
> 
> A side note - I really like Penzey's ground chipotle powder. It smells really good and fresh. I use it in a lot of different things. Tacos, chili, etc. I'm not sure the impact it has on the sausage. The sausage doesn't have a bold chipotle flavor.


----------



## vikingboy6956

Ahhh sorry for the double post.

When I was looking at this thread today, I could have sworn that I had asked about the cheese a couple days ago so I skimmed through but didn't see anything.  I figured I was just going crazy so asked about it again lol

I will have to look closer next time

I agree that it's hard to get past the price of hi temp cheese as well.


----------



## exromenyer

I would highly recommend looking at www.midwesternresearch.com.  I bought the 6lb stuffer as that was sufficient for the amount i make per batch.  What an awesome machine.


gersus said:


> Thanks guys! Making sausage is a lot of work but sooo good, and I'm addicted to making it! I really need to get a sausage stuffer though!


----------



## rbranstner

Looks like a job well done. I just made summer sausage, sticks and sausage the past two weekends as well. I am very disappointed in the snack stick seasoning I used this year. I wish I had some of yours.


----------



## gersus

That is not good, rbranster. I know the feeling though. I hate wasting sausage due to poor taste!

Exromenyer - Thanks, I just ordered the 15lb Kitchener unit yesterday! Woohooo!


----------



## exromenyer

gersus said:


> That is not good, rbranster. I know the feeling though. I hate wasting sausage due to poor taste!
> 
> Exromenyer - Thanks, I just ordered the 15lb Kitchener unit yesterday! Woohooo!




Gersus - that is awesome... I assume it's built just like the walton's I got and if so, you'll be so pleased.  The only problem I am having and I am wondering how many others encounter this problem is the remaining meat left in the bottom exit hole of the canister and the stuffer tube.  It is a Pain to get out but I'm thinking a dowl might help in extracting it as the smaller ones are a challenge to get the meat out of sometimes.  You have any recommendations ? or do others ?

thanks

tony


----------



## gersus

photo.JPG



__ gersus
__ Jan 9, 2013






Made up 15lb of this sausage last week. I used REGULAR medium cheddar and it didn't melt!!!!!! woohoo!!!!


----------



## sam3

Nice to hear. And a great recipe too, thanks for posting. 
I use extra sharp cheese with all my smoked goodies. I see no need for the hi temp cheese. 
I never go above 175.


----------



## lnmnmarty

Looks really good. Nice job. If you could just get the crackers in there you would have the whole package


----------



## ryans01z28

I tried your recipe tonight and it was pretty bland tasting. Wonder if I should of put 4x the ingredients in?? I think my dogs will eat it anyway lol. It looked so good but I was pretty disappointed. I used apple and cherry wood chips for the record


----------



## Faceplant247

I'm new to this forum and still learning about smoking etc. Why did you use TenderQuick instead of Cure #1? Just curious. I am making some jalapeno/cheese link sausage and snack sticks and planning to smoke them, but I thought I needed to use Cure #1 if I was smoking. Someone please help me out on this since I can't find a clear answer.


----------



## oberst

Very interesting to me here is using one recipe and stuffing several different sized casings at one time.  I haven’t done that but it looks like a very effective way to getting a nice variety. Have other folks done this with success?


----------



## tallbm

Faceplant247 said:


> I'm new to this forum and still learning about smoking etc. Why did you use TenderQuick instead of Cure #1? Just curious. I am making some jalapeno/cheese link sausage and snack sticks and planning to smoke them, but I thought I needed to use Cure #1 if I was smoking. Someone please help me out on this since I can't find a clear answer.



Quick explanation:

Cure #1 is pure cure.
TenderQuick is like a *blended* cure product and contains curing ingredients in addition to stuff like salt, sugar, etc..

You can use one OR the other to cure meat BUT they are not equal to one another.
Meaning 1 teaspoon of Cure #1 does not equal 1 teaspoon of TenderQuick.

Generally it takes much more TenderQuick to cure meat then it does Cure #1. 
TenderQuick is kind of a fast track to curing with salt and sugar cures.
With Cure #1 you add salt and sugar separately, if at all (I have cured with little to no added sugar before).

There is a way to calculate how much TenderQuick is needed to ensure enough cure is used.
For Cure #1 it is 1 level tsp per 5 pounds.

Cure #2 is generally used for dry cured products like Proschutto, Dried Pepperoni, etc. etc.  Just remember these meats are usually hung and cured in a drying chamber over time where temp and humidity is controlled.  They are basically not cooked with heat like things smoked with Cure #1

I hope this helps :)


----------

